# making a photo timetable for DS need help



## lynne192

i am making a velcro timetable for my son so he can join in and help plan our week and see whats going to happen so its not a big thing for him hoping it will minimise his meltdowns anyways i have the base sorted but making the cards up and rather stuck lol

i have:

Breakfast time x 7
tidy up x5
lunch time x7
bathtime x7
dinner time x7
James time (ds) x7
bedtime x7
mum and dad time
walk the dog x14
nursery x2
swing park x 3
go shopping x4
Tv Time x7
go to grandma's
doctor appointment

help which ones have i missed????
on monday to friday times are in 2hour slots really 
8am -10am 10am-12pm 12-1pm 1-3pm 3-5pm 5-7pm 8-8.30pm


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

It does sound like youve got it covered hun :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

there are alot of spaces surely there is somthing else i can add ???


----------



## velvetina

You could make some up for play time activities like cooking, reading story, painting, play doh, drawing, puzzles, sticking & gluing, etc, That way you could encourage him to choose activities maybe he hasnt done before, his favs and good old messy time. 

Hope that helps hun , really good idea you will probably think of more as you go along.


----------



## lynne192

thanks will try and make up little cards for them, hard to find right pictures etc for them... looking for daily stuff that everyone does i am sure i am missing some lol


----------



## stephwiggy

how about "mummy doing jobs"

Quiet time 

Play with toys on my own time ??


----------



## natalies1982

brushing teeth? or does he have that done when he has a bath

cant think of anything sounds like u have it all covered


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yeah maybe some acitivty cards, messy time, quiet time, mummy doing stuff, etc.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have made one, I will take a photo of my sons morning routine one and see if it helps you for any ideas xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun would love to see it, how did you make it? i am working off common sense and some knowledge but very little lol


----------



## MrsRabbit

Brush teeth? I don't know if you need it that detailed but our routine needs to be so for DS.

The idea of a photo time table is really cool for non-readers. I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## lynne192

i am not sure about putting brush teeth because thats one of his obsessions :wacko:


----------



## Midnight-blue

a weekly timetable for a child with special needs maybe too daunting and may not work the way you want it to. 

why not try a daily one or one that just says whats happening now and next ?

good luck


----------



## angelstardust

I have a few makaton sign cards on adobe if you need any pictures. PM me and I can email them over to you.


----------



## angelstardust

did that work?

No, files are too big to upload onto here.


----------



## lynne192

hey hun pm me and will give you my email addres?? got it sent to printers today so hopefully have it by wednesday, its a weekly one but doing it a bit at a time with DS just want to show different days and show nursery is so many days away as he finds that hard to understand x


----------



## Adanma

This is a great idea! If It's velcro you could just put up the days one at a time with him so he can know ahead of time what's coming and then you could reinforce it each day. We have a schedule chart at home and it helps if he is there while I'm making it and putting it up. Then each morning we discuss what will be happening that day and some of the important things coming up on other days. It works reallyw ell. Good luck to you!

Adanma


----------



## lynne192

thanks hoping to get it back soon to try it out but think the week man will really love it x


----------



## lynne192

not a brilliant picture but this is the timetable i had made up for my son its bloody huge lol but ah well better to work with i guess :D

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100914_1.jpg


----------

